

Chrome bug reveals your passwords - Baustin
http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2013-08-09/computing/41236732_1_passwords-browser-security-bug

======
doubledub
Yikes. Seems like importing is not the best idea. I've always been skeptical
of "save password" features.

